# Fort Morgan



## jfinch (Apr 28, 2009)

Got back from Fort Morgan last night. Was down for a few days. Here is my report. We were just west of Bon Secur wild life refuge.

Wednesday: Arrived and got lisence, tackle, food etc from Wal-Mart. Played with the kids for a few hours on the beach. Got to fishing after 5 and caught a number of Lady fish and two pompano.

Thursday: went down to the Fort only caught catfish but my son had a good time reeling them in.

Friday: fished the afternoon caught another pompano and a 2 1/2 foot stingray.

Saturday: tried at first light but only caught lady fish. Went later that afternoon and caught a couple catfish and a 2 foot shark.

Had a good time and brought a little fish home. Was fishing with fresh shrimp. There seemed to be plenty of fleas in the surf. I caught a few with my hands but I can't seem to keep them on the hook. They kept flinging off when I cast.


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

When you hook the sand flea, run the point of the hook through the digger (the shield-shaped flap on the underside) then through the flea. That will help hold it on the hook and keep the flea from burying itself. Nice report.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Still sounds like fun to me....I heard they were looking for a drowned boater down there?....Anyone hear about that?


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

What kind of shark did you catch? Hammer?


----------



## jfinch (Apr 28, 2009)

Not 100% sure the kind of shark. It did not look like the pictures of the black tips I have seen. It could have been a sharpnosed though. Definnitely not a hammerhead though.


----------



## muscall (May 19, 2009)

I just got back from Fort Morgan also. I'm not sure about the missing person, but at the ferry Sunday morning there were several law enforcement and rescue type boats there. I found the fishing to be really fun and through the week caught the following

1 Pompano

1 sheepshead

2 catfish

2 hardtails

bunches of whiting

an army of ladyfish

and a big batch of Alabama CHIGGERS.

Had a great time and wished it could have went on longer. Enjoyed eating over at the Tin Top Market. 

Have a great summer everyone.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Right on, at least ya caught a shark, whatever it was! I only ask because I've heard of hammerheads showing up there in the last two weeks. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

They found the drowned guy....Prayers are out for his family.


----------

